# Rompryska Poems



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A- Rompryska, My Youth 

A poem written to a young girl by an older man, in his expression of attraction for all her youth held in his eyes.

Rompryska my youth is thee 
for thou arteth this cache 
no longer mine to cherish 
as it be in thee and all that maketh thy being
that I encounter this which so lacks in myself

It beeth in thine golden hairs 
that compose thine mane 
that does edify the sun to burnish 
while descending harmoniously 
from thine head that I may contemplate 
beauty 

It reflects from thine eyes a cerulean 
that serve as a transom 
of what thou haveth deep
within thee that thou shareth 
with my disrepute 

It glistens on thine maw as if ruby 
a rose in bloom that strokes mine 
so adroitly in thy kiss 
which thou uses as potion to rejuvenate my 
soul which hath viewed too numerous sunsets

It is from thine being that decorates the heavens 
that I witness the star of my to be 
for mine are but times of yore 
that may only cling on thine light for 
within my rebirth will be 

Rompryska thou art mine love
fore it be ye whom I seek with all that I posses 
and thou unmeritable it be thou takest 
for it be the bounty of thine garden 
that giveth me the nectar as I sow the seed of 
our or progeny 

Rompryska it be thee who be mine angel 
for though yee may present thyself to me 
in form of earthly woman thou does belong
to the celestial stars that shine at night

Rompyska thou be mine all 
as it be thee who placeth me
in the green meadow of thy soul 
while escorting me past the gate 
of thine rectitude in what is mine 
bliss 

Oh, Rompryska what maybe it that have 
brought thee to me is not mine to query 
but to worship and behold for it is in thee 
that I have the counter 

B- Rompryska, My Erotic Dream 

Another poem about the young lady by the name of Rompryska, who has inspired so many other of my works and even a book named after her. Rompryska, be erotic and this poem also captures some of that which the imagination can only envision. 

Rompryska, my erotic dream 
thee be so much my junior of more 
then what be the score 
yet thou gazes upon mine with lust 
of thine youth and desire of body 
firm in plump fertility 

Rompryska, my erotic fantasy 
of golden tresses be ye comprised 
in all places nature have deemed 
from thine garden of femininity 
growing ever in its sweet moisture 
oh, rose of womanhood 
crimson in passion to bid welcome 
to mine entrance on to ye 
with root of desire so longing 
for thine ecstasy as we in adoration 
of perfection achieve climatic height 
in our flight of ever delight 

Rompryska, my erotic savor 
oh, how I take from source 
of thine female flower 
as nectar of honey intoxicate 
ye admirer of delicacy in thee 

Rompryska, my erotic lady 
in hunger of developing youth 
ye consumes all that be mine 
to deliver on to ye seed 
of creation to quench 
a mighty thirst in ye 

Rompryska, my erotic lass 
in wears of woman mature 
ye be presented on to eyes of mine
to adore thee in stockings 
silky to stroke of hand on legs 
grand in sexual allure 
as removed satin give way to 
true loveliness to ye so of womanhood 

Rompryska, my erotic love 
though I be thine elder 
it be thee to edify me 
in ways forbidden to those 
unaware of the utmost perverse 
as ours for in posses 
untried by ye faithful 
we obtain all fantasies of desire 
as our bodies serve other to be 
done on each in all of flesh 

Oh, Rompryska my erotic inducement 
how ye entices for mine 
all in eager to arrive upon splendor 
so be offering thine body 
of many gates as to animals 
make in carnality upon beast 

Rompryska, my erotic youth 
it be all of that was ours 
for hunger itself in acts 
of devouring emerge 
as we became one 
forever so brief moment 

C- Rompryska, Sensual Soprano

A poem written about the young lady, Rompryska and her voice which will someday capture opera audiences through out the world in several roles.

Rompryska, oh ye female of high voice 
soaring above all notes and keys that be 
Rompryska sensual soprano is ye
emerging from thine inner self 
to fill halls of opera by thine shrike 
that maketh ears and senses oh erotic 
of sensitivity 

Rompryska, mezzo soprano
not exclusive to thine voice 
thou performs for thine 
fleshy body drips of earthy 
sexuality oh, gypsy of Spain 
who parts way with pain from 
dagger of jealousy 

Rompryska, flirtatious soprano
thy be on to ye admirer 
tramp of night groaning 
in thine streaking aria 
to eyes ever upon 
luscious corpulence for it be ye 
who beeth songbird la Boheme 
in nature oh, mia cara Musseta 

Rompryska, sentimental soprano
ye, oh lady vanity 
intruder on upper crust 
thou charms via ye grace 
as Violetta to thine Alfredo 
so dashing for ye oh, Traviata 

Rompryska, ardent soprano 
of myth be ye 
descendent from Wanton 
thine Valhalla ruler 
as thou art Sieglinde 
lover to the one who dub
thee sister for brother 
to ye be Sigmund 

Rompryska astute soprano
ye be of wit to thine Figaro 
in marriage of love 
comedy of many who seek
ye likewise for desire of thine 
beauty from Cherubino in 
boyish folly to he who master all

Rompryska, Tatra soprano 
oh, youthful maiden 
of Slavic mountainous land
Halka be thine naivety 
thou loving be in fault 
of selfless victim 

Rompryska, Siberian soprano
in provincial simplicity ye 
delivers adoration to he 
unappreciative being, Onegin 
Moscow socialite of seductive ways 
all be in letter of emotion 
to thine lust of little trust 
in the one he be late for

Rompryska, oh ye female of high voice 
soaring above all notes and keys that be 
Rompryska sensual soprano is ye
emerging from thine inner self 
to fill halls of opera by thine shrike 
that maketh ears and senses oh erotic 
of sensitivity 

Rompryska, mezzo soprano
not exclusive to thine voice 
thou performs for thine 
fleshy body drips of earthy 
sexuality oh, gypsy of Spain 
who parts way with pain from 
dagger of jealousy 

Rompryska, flirtatious soprano
thy be on to ye admirer 
tramp of night groaning 
in thine streaking aria 
to eyes ever upon 
luscious corpulence for it be ye 
who beeth songbird la Boheme 
in nature oh, mia cara Musseta 

Rompryska, sentimental soprano
ye, oh lady vanity 
intruder on upper crust 
thou charms via ye grace 
as Violetta to thine Alfredo 
so dashing for ye oh, Traviata 

Rompryska, ardent soprano 
of myth be ye 
descendent from Wanton 
thine Valhalla ruler 
as thou art Sieglinde 
lover to the one who dub
thee sister for brother 
to ye be Sigmund 

Rompryska astute soprano
ye be of wit to thine Figaro 
in marriage of love 
comedy of many who seek
ye likewise for desire of thine 
beauty from Cherubino in 
boyish folly to he who master all

Rompryska, Tatra soprano 
oh, youthful maiden 
of Slavic mountainous land
Halka be thine naivety 
thou loving be in fault 
of selfless victim 

Rompryska, Siberian soprano
in provincial simplicity ye 
delivers adoration to he 
unappreciative being, Onegin 
Moscow socialite of seductive ways 
all be in letter of emotion 
to thine lust of little trust 
in the one he be late for

D- Rompryska, My Desperate Love 

A poem continuing the romance of the character to be found in my fourth book entitled “Rompryska And Other Erotic Tales” along with the poem “Rompryska, My Youth” which gave a start to it all. 

Rompryska, in thine desolation 
thou seeks he who may not be
but creation of thine imagination 
solely for delight of ye 
oh, female of covetousness 
of fragmented ideas 
thou crafts he
who idyllically suit ye in thine 
youthful aching for lust of 
iniquitous temperament 

Rompryska ye have need 
of he who serve thee as inspiration 
for thou doest require 
what be adulation 
to thine female esteem 
of spirit within 
making ye seek out 
he to assert thine self 
to deity of sexuality 

Rompryska, childlike woman
of golden mane 
transforming to 
magnificence and curvature 
acquiring appearance 
of all that be cache to male 


Rompryska, thou resonates
with accent of seraph as from 
thine maw cometh that which 
gives rise to thine notes 
that be high as thine 
heavenly sky 


Rompryska, thine creation of 
affair so crude 
be one like ye servant in me 
who enforced by blood 
of the impassionate 
has meet thine conquest 
with timely gushes of envy 
that have given counter
to thine own quivering
which thou did proclaim 
to me undeserving in 
audible craving 

Rompryska, lady of youthful carnality 
thou requests so much in thine 
escalation to full womanhood 
thee has come to be one who takes 
from all as it is thine progression 
that requires all for thineself 
to consume all in thine path 
while though giveth of thee in equal 
part 

Rompryska, my desperate love
in what be thine nature of the hopeless 
romantic thou knows not of 
the ways of the practical 
as thou has not the mind to 
benefit from what is offered thee 
in faith of nobility 

Rompryska, though are moments 
might have been true in worship
for what was our era 
it was thine will that it 
for yee be end 
as what might not become 
was for ye to take thine 
incidence to a world of the afar 
where thou has cast thine soul


----------

